

Show HN: Daily email with awesome freelance gigs - alpotryvayev
http://gigscribe.com

======
lscore720
Very cool, I like it. A few questions:

1\. How'd you arrive at pricing? 2\. What made you decide to charge
freelancers versus hiring companies? 3\. Can freelancers customize for
location, preferences, etc.?

Thanks!

~~~
alpotryvayev
Thanks a lot!

1) Mainly personal thoughts combined with interviews with several early users.
2) There were couple of reasons. First, there is a huge amount of work that
should be done to manually pick the best offering. Second, we feel like we
need to keep a high bar for our gigs for it to be truly valuable and thus,
promoted content didn't simply seem right. 3) We wanted to launch it as soon
as possible to a) test the idea b) start helping people who feel need to solve
this problem, so some features are yet in our roadmap. Right now we choose
only totally remote offerings, but plan to expand to other categories and
verticals if the service will prove itself useful.

That's great questions, thanks for asking!

